

Ask HN: Public Social Media APIs with geolocation data - hellotoby

I'm working on an MVP which displays geolocated data from social sites on a map. So far I'm importing json data from the following sites:<p>- Instagram
- Twitter<p>I'm looking for more APIs that I can use to get data for my app. The data needs to be public. Does anyone know of any other popular sites with publicly available geolocated data?
======
dmils4
Have you looked at Ban.jo? (<http://www.ban.jo>) <\-- sounds pretty similar,
you might get some interesting insights from checking out their app if you
don't know about it already.

~~~
hellotoby
I hadn't heard of Ban.jo. Looks great. Thank you!

------
kylemaxwell
You might look at Flickr as well: <http://www.flickr.com/services/api/>

And I don't know whether the Google+ API supports geolocation yet, but I
expect it will soon if it does not.

------
pizza
This might be of interest: <http://wikilocation.org/>

~~~
hellotoby
Great! Thank you.

